# Army`s TRT principles sucks!!!!



## Pikiki (Aug 3, 2012)

Well let me intro my situation real quick. On july 2011 I was put on TRT right before my deployment, the script was for Test Cyp at 200mg x wk. Right on the Pharmacy the lady look at my uniform and she asked me if I was about to deploy and for that reason my Dr change me Test Cyp for Androgel. I did the treatment for few months drop the gel and did a cycle and PCT from it just in case cause there was no chances to obtain a bloodwork downrange. So to play safe and I did PCT then get my first Bloodwork done second day I was back. My levels were on 173 ng/dl well then I got tested few days ago on the gel and I tested on 483 ng/dl. 

Ok so here is the part I don`t get, my old Dr retired last week and the new Dr refuse to put me on the injections cause he said the gel is working and test for test is the same and then on the conversation he brought the "BB`ers using Test to increase muscle" TWICE!!!! He was constanly lookiing me kind of weird and even ask me "why your Test levels drop" so well I try my best but I was trying not too look to obviously that I know some shit about this.

Next thing he was trying to explain why the gel was better, "your levels are fine and with the injection you will experience and drop on plasma levels after few days so gel is daily you be better" Holy fuck!!!! I was about to tell this guy how easy can be split the dose evenly in 2 shot twice a week. I didn`t cause I believe he was trying to see how much I want to get on the injection so I let it go.

Long story short he keep me On the Fucking Androgel. I start thinking about doing my own TRT with some UGL`s Test cyp or Undecanoate and just paly the game that "I`m on the gel" . He will not test me again till I get to see VA`s Endo in Fl. I need some suggestion from you my SI Family oin if this a good idea or not. I hate the fucking gel and I don`t want it to use it anymore...


Pikiki


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 3, 2012)

That fucking sucks man. I know Ken was saying he tested VERY low and they thought it was great because he was over 80. Pisses me off that the Alpha dogs in the pack are "ok" if they have the level of sick senior citizens.

That said, I would want to diy TRT as well. But if you do that and the levels are great, when they test you again they might just say "we'll keep you on the gel because it is working great." Maybe tell him you are worried about getting the gel on your wife?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 3, 2012)

To be honest Pik, you were a little foolish to not argue with him. You are knowledgeable and should have had a calm, clinical discussion with your physician.  One thing to add to the conversation is that blood levels don't tell the whole story. its more subjective then that. How do you feel at 483? Not as good as say 600?


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 3, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> To be honest Pik, you were a little foolish to not argue with him. You are knowledgeable and should have had a calm, clinical discussion with your physician.  One thing to add to the conversation is that blood levels don't tell the whole story. its more subjective then that. How do you feel at 483? Not as good as say 600?



Def I agree with you that I should say something the problem is I was trying not to argue too much cause then (in the Armed forces) they think you want the Test for other purpose other than TRT. Im not feeling the same my recovery sucks also tired most of the time and my libido need some help lol.

What can I do now just wait to get to see a new Dr???


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 3, 2012)

My doc made me take clomid, I got to nearly 700 and felt like shit. Now I am on 100mg ew and feel great at not much higher.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 3, 2012)

Can you go through another VA doc and just explain that you are run down, libido, etc?  Not sure how VA works.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 3, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> My doc made me take clomid, I got to nearly 700 and felt like shit. Now I am on 100mg ew and feel great at not much higher.



I just need real test and not the stupid gel...


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 3, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Can you go through another VA doc and just explain that you are run down, libido, etc?  Not sure how VA works.



Hmmm I told this Dr my libido was even low not a single word from him. I think I may do my own TRT then talk to VA Endo and see whats next.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 3, 2012)

Tell him you got little kids at the house. Andro gel and kids are a big no no.


----------



## redhawk01 (Aug 3, 2012)

sorry to hear about your predicament. i was on gel for 2 months. t levels went from 258 to 551, but i still felt like crap. told doc i want to self inject every week. gave him some info i printed out to look over, then he asked me what i wanted to start out at. also told him libido was still in the dumps, he writes me a script for viagra. i guess you may have to find another one like rowdy said. good luck to you. and thanks for defending this great country!!


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 3, 2012)

man it sucks i know


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 3, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Tell him you got little kids at the house. Andro gel and kids are a big no no.



I did told him about my kids but no luck.


redhawk01 said:


> sorry to hear about your predicament. i was on gel for 2 months. t levels went from 258 to 551, but i still felt like crap. told doc i want to self inject every week. gave him some info i printed out to look over, then he asked me what i wanted to start out at. also told him libido was still in the dumps, he writes me a script for viagra. i guess you may have to find another one like rowdy said. good luck to you. and thanks for defending this great country!!



Ecat same problesm with me brother, my libido is not good and the big problem is the Army is just like that. It is not about you get what you need but what they want. It is a honor to serve our great country.


ken said:


> man it sucks i know



I don`t know how to come out on a win for me on this Ken, really sucks..


----------



## DF (Aug 3, 2012)

Well, if it's of any comfort it's not just the Army that sucks with trt.  Reading thru shit loads the Hrt posts over the last 1 1/2 years most docs have no idea what they are doing.  It seems that it is a rare to find a doc that knows his shit & will Rx what is needed.  Oh yea & that gel sucks ass too!  Sorry Piki


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 3, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Well, if it's of any comfort it's not just the Army that sucks with trt.  Reading thru shit loads the Hrt posts over the last 1 1/2 years most docs have no idea what they are doing.  It seems that it is a rare to find a doc that knows his shit & will Rx what is needed.  Oh yea & that gel sucks ass too!  Sorry Piki



Thnx Dfeaton really fuck up out there with TRT apperentlly everywhere.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 3, 2012)

So well I said fuck it and just pop up one Pinnacle test cyp I got on hand and start my own TRT till I can see a VA Dr. So my protocol will be 125mg twice a week monday and thursday and see how it goes. Once back from my vacations will start a log on the Var inject with my TRT dose. Thnx for the suggestions guys


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 3, 2012)

Dude my doc that just did my blood test, looked at my results and said my e2 levels at 56 was good and my test level at 863 was WAY to high and I should drop it down to 5-600.....  I only went into see him for my a copy of my results and cause of the fluid iny ear.. 

These docs have no idea how great test is and wha it does for you. All I get is you can drop the test down to 600 and still feel great, you don't need to walk around like muscle man.. Thats the shit I hear and believe me im not I super great shape, but right at the time you say test it's immediately bodybuilding is the only reason you want test. For part of the reaso he's right but I just wanna have a good quality of life also! Ever since I've been on Hrt it's like someone flipped a switch on my life and made it better.. Running at 863 is a little lower then what I'd like to be at cause Im noticing some different stuff than when I was at 1100...  

In my opinion I would take care of it yourself if you can afford it... The price really isn't as bad as you might think and it sure beats all this playing around bullshit!!


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 3, 2012)

Illtemper said:


> Dude my doc that just did my blood test, looked at my results and said my e2 levels at 56 was good and my test level at 863 was WAY to high and I should drop it down to 5-600.....  I only went into see him for my a copy of my results and cause of the fluid iny ear..
> 
> These docs have no idea how great test is and wha it does for you. All I get is you can drop the test down to 600 and still feel great, you don't need to walk around like muscle man.. Thats the shit I hear and believe me im not I super great shape, but right at the time you say test it's immediately bodybuilding is the only reason you want test. For part of the reaso he's right but I just wanna have a good quality of life also! Ever since I've been on Hrt it's like someone flipped a switch on my life and made it better.. Running at 863 is a little lower then what I'd like to be at cause Im noticing some different stuff than when I was at 1100...
> 
> In my opinion I would take care of it yourself if you can afford it... The price really isn't as bad as you might think and it sure beats all this playing around bullshit!!



The only thing is that white piece of paper that says you are legal to posess use and transport the products is well worth the hazzle imo.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 3, 2012)

U need to find your way into a real endo... This how i did it: and before i write this, i want to state that my actions are reckless, ignorant, dangerous, and in no way supported by members of this board... I got a hold of some t3, took it for a few weeks, successfully shutting down my tyroid. Whent to the doc with the symptoms and got blood done. Within 2 days of doing the bloods, i was standing tall at the endo's office. Once in there, its free game. They know their shit and are well open minded about trt.


----------



## 03ACE (Aug 3, 2012)

Pikiki - It does suck. Especially since (at least when I was AD), they hand out virtually any other scripts like candy. Wanna get hooked on narcotic pain killers? No problem! Want to get your hormone levels squared away so you can be the best on the battlefield, as needed by your unit and your country? You must be a drug seeking/using/selling musclehead scumbag. You know, I could at least understand their reluctance to prescribe if it was like some cancer drugs that are $10,000 per dose. It isn't "dangerous" in the sense of ODing or anything. AAS is such a taboo subject though, that even the doctors who do believe in it don't want anyone to know that, for fear of THEM being belittled and ostracized among their peers and bosses. Honestly, if you want to get them to work with you, you probably have to work the system and just keep complaining of symptoms until they get tired of hearing it and you wear them down. 

Now, having said all that, if you live in FL and you can get back home, you can always go to an anti-aging clinic, etc. and just pay out of pocket. It won't be free/cheap like VA care, especially if you are an NCO (the military is SERIOUSLY underpaid), but you can probably swing it if it means that much to you.

Sorry to hear what you are going through. It chaps my ass that our country does that to you guys. I hope you can get squared away.


----------



## muscleink (Aug 3, 2012)

Army medical sucks period (I used to work in the hospitals). They push everyone to get their wisdom teeth out (so the newbs can practice the surgery) and prescribe 800mg Ibuprofen for any injury. I'm suprised they even gave you trt unless you are an officer. Enlisted get scheisse


----------



## 03ACE (Aug 3, 2012)

muscleink said:


> prescribe 800mg Ibuprofen for any injury.



LOL, I remember that. "you look like you have a Vitamin "M" deficiency" LMAO.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank you guys for all the input, I start my own shit and I will complaint after block leave of the problem of not being able to hugh and play with my kids cause of the worries of pass the gel to my kids and wife, then see what happen. The main issue here is what muscleink said Im an NCO or enlisted if will be an Officer he will get what he wants. The reality of us is that, even more no matter the suggestions will do and explain they can said Im trying to use it as steroid and report me to my Unit. Things are change in the military too got damn much. Owr new SGM wants all med-board soldiers to be chapter and not med-board cause it takes too long and the soldiers can claim to VA. I do love my service to our Nation but this abuses needs to stop...

Back to my TRT will do my own till they change it...


----------

